# Upgrading from AccuAir switchspeed to E-Level question.



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

Currently I have a Switch speed system; I am guessing it is the newer version because the module I received in the mail does not look like the one pictured on their website. It looks nearly the same as the E-level module minus the fact that one says "switchspeed" and the other says "E-level".

Now my question is the empty connection port on my module can I just plug the level sensors in and have it work as a E-level system or do I need the module that actually says E-level on it?

Picture of what I have compared to their website.
Sorry for the poor quality I cropped it from a larger image.

















Thank you in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

you have to send your switch pad that says switch speed on it and your brain that says switchspeed on it back to accuair and they will reprogram both, switch the covers to elevel covers, and ship you everything including the levelers and the rest of the wires you will need.....


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

downlowcustomz said:


> you have to send your switch pad that says switch speed on it and your brain that says switchspeed on it back to accuair and they will reprogram both, switch the covers to elevel covers, and ship you everything including the levelers and the rest of the wires you will need.....


Really so the only difference it the programing? You think they would just make it plug and play or at least be able to change it using the remote like you adjust the other features. They probably don't want you just buying the switch speed brain and wiring up sensors that are't theirs. They are just potentiometers after all, you could grab them for a few bucks out of a junk yard. :banghead:

I should have just bought the E-level kit to start, now I'm thinking I'm not going to upgrade with all the hassle of sending stuff in to change a few bits and put new stickers on it. :sly:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

they turn it around the same day they get it usually..... its not a bad experience at all, they guys at accuair are super easy to deal with......


----------



## inertpyro (Oct 4, 2007)

downlowcustomz said:


> they turn it around the same day they get it usually..... its not a bad experience at all, they guys at accuair are super easy to deal with......


I guess thats what I'll have to do then. Thank you for the information. :thumbup:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

last i spoke to derek over at AA, he said they were offering you a complete kit where you will receive a new controller, ecu, sensors, etc. they also offer a less expensive kit where you will get a new ecu, face plate, sensors, etc. if i recall correctly, it was about 7-800 bucks to do the change out.


----------

